# Exotic Pendant



## RAdams (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a blank i got from Exoticblanks. Snow leopard I think they call it.


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks awesome! I really like how you drilled a small hole to help show off that beatiful pendant. Its difficult to determine but is the blank somewhat transparant? I can't tell on my screen if the background is showing through or not...either way its absolutely beautiful and has a glass-like finish to it.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks cool, Ron!!!

I BELIEVE that is silver wildcat, I think snow leopard is whiter.

Could be wrong, tho!!

NICE kitty!!


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks great! You picked a great blank and did a great job with it!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 24, 2010)

I Like it!!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

Those things are so much fun, it looks great.


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice Ron. Todd


----------



## RAdams (Feb 24, 2010)

Of course Ed is correct... I thought i had ordered the snow leopard but naturally i was excited to the point of stupid when i ordered the pendant blanks! Looks like i need to make another order and check out the actual snow leopard blanks next! 

I did the Bengal Tiger today, and the Zebra is half way done. Look for pictures in the next day or two!


----------



## RAdams (Feb 24, 2010)

I forgot to add, It is not transparent. The background is a similar color to the spots. Up close, the spots are actually two colored and AMAZING!!!


----------



## RAdams (Feb 26, 2010)

a couple more!!


----------



## RAdams (Feb 28, 2010)

They were out of the snow leopard blanks which would explain why i dodnt order any..


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am just curious, how thick are these blanks?  I usually start off with about a 1/3 - 1/2 " thick blank then I can turn some nice flowing curves into it.  Will these allow me to do that too?


----------



## markgum (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome.  Where did you get the holding ring and chain?  SWMBO likes that much better than the cord/leather that I have been using.


----------



## RAdams (Feb 28, 2010)

These blanks are from Exoticblanks. They are about 1/4" thick (give or take) when you get em. I bet if you asked Ed, He could cut you some thicker if you asked I am sure... 

These things are so colorful and vivid that i think it would be a waste of time and energy to add coves and such... Just my thoughts anyway.. 

The jump rings and necklace i picked up in the craft department at the local wally world. The jump rings come in a package of 3 sizes.. The two smaller sizes are all but useless, but the package was cheap so i bought it for the big ones.

The chain is a "craft chain" sold in the craft department for like 2 or 3 dollars each. It is just a silver rope type choker length chain.


----------

